# Camgaroo Award 2018 – der Filmpreis für Nachwuchs- und Independent-Filmemacher



## camgaroo (25. Juni 2018)

Hallo, ich möchte an dieser Stelle gerne auf den Filmwettbewerb Camgaroo Award 2018 hinweisen:

Es wird wieder spannend! Camgaroo läutet die 17. Runde des beliebten Filmpreises für Nachwuchs- und Independent-Filmemacher ein. Es gibt für Kurzfilme bis 30 Minuten insgesamt vier Genres. Für Ultrakurzfilme bis 5 Minuten stehen zwei Genres zur Verfügung. Auch der Nachwuchs bis 14 Jahre und bis 18 Jahre wird mit jeweils einer eigenen Kategorien gefördert. Eine namhafte Jury, aus dem TV- und Medienbereich, unter Leitung von Schauspieler Heinz Hoenig und Initiatorin Gabriele Lechner, nominiert die besten Einsendungen.

*Alle Infos und Anmeldung: https://www.camgaroo.com/award2018
Camgaroo Award bei Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/CamgarooAward*

*Einreichungstermin: 21. September 2018*

Viele Grüße 
- Björn


----------

